# EMBALSES.NET > Cafeteria >  Presa y aliviadero en Rusia (Impresionante)

## Antonio Callejas

Hola a todos.
No se trata de un spam, por favor pinchar sobre el enlace y comprobareis cómo se las gastan en Rusia con las presas (en este caso con el aliviadero).

El nombre de la presa no he logrado averiguarlo (si alguno de ustedes domina el ruso... :Big Grin: )

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=amj6Z...eature=related

Un saludo
Antonio

----------


## sergi1907

Eso es un aliviadero :EEK!: 

Imaginaros desembalsando con fuerza.

Saludos :Smile:

----------


## nando

Hola Toño vaya video alucinante¡¡¡ 

por cierto se me antoja que te he visto en el video  un chico  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  con un chalequito amarillo joer tio no te pierdes una  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  hasta en Rusia¡¡¡ jajajajaja

----------


## F. Lázaro

> por cierto se me antoja que te he visto en el video  un chico  con un chalequito amarillo joer tio no te pierdes una  hasta en Rusia¡¡¡ jajajajaja


Jajajaja  :Big Grin: 

EDIT: El chico no sé... pero el plano que sale en el minuto 0:20, no está mal  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Big Grin:  :Stick Out Tongue:  :Cool:  :Wink:

----------


## FEDE

:EEK!:  Impresionante Antonio, vaya una escala para los peces  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Embarrassment:  gracias por el enlace  :Wink: 

Un abrazo  :Smile:

----------


## F. Lázaro

> El nombre de la presa no he logrado averiguarlo (si *alguno de ustedes domina el ruso*...)


Que lástima, yo domino el arameo  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): , eso sí, a las 6 de la mañana algunos días, después de haberme pimplado unos cuantos cacharros  :Stick Out Tongue: 

Tengo aquí en el msn a un amigo que su padre es ruso. Le he dicho que se lo preguntara, y según dice, lo que pone que quiere decir "*prueba del aliviadero*", que a juzgar por lo que trata el vídeo, sí que puede ser cierto  :Embarrassment: 




> pinchar sobre el enlace y comprobareis cómo se las gastan en Rusia con las presas (en este caso con el aliviadero).


El ingeniero/ingenieros que diseñaran el aliviadero, se ve que les gustaba de narices el vodka  :Embarrassment: , porque vamos, telita con el aliviadero, que manera de complicarse... Vamos por partes:

*Dispositivos de amorgituación:*

Con lo fácil que hubiera sido hacer un aliviadero normal con un cuenco de amortiguación USBR Bacin de Tipo II, Tipo III, Tipo IV, cualquiera de estos tipos de cuencos creo que podría haber servido, evidentemente, con sus correspondientes cálculos de número de Froude y dándole las medidas necesarias a los bloques, dientes y todo lo demás. 

Hombre, no soy especialista en física de resalto ni mucho menos, pero vamos, cualquiera de los tres tipos de cuencos que he mencionado, creo podrían haber valido.

Pero no, los tíos han cogido y han hecho un aliviadero con cuatro cuencos escalonados y luego para rematar, en el último han metido otro aliviadero en laberinto..., espero que tenga su motivo, porque vamos, sino, madre mía  :Big Grin: , la botellita de vodka anda que tuvo que ser floja  :Embarrassment: 

*Compuerta*

Vaya compuertaza, mira que las taintor de Alqueva eran tremendas (Fede se quedó alucinado cuando las vió  :Big Grin: ), pero esta tampoco se queda atrás, la virgen, pedazo compuerta.

Por cierto, habría que decirles a los ingenieros de esta presa, que tampoco pasa nada por ponerle una junta de goma superior de elastómero EPDM (arriba de la compuerta), porque vamos, tela con el agua que vierte por encima... pero tela tela  :Embarrassment: 

En fin..., gracias por enseñárnosla Antonio, desde luego, interesante aliviadero... (si el aliviadero es así, no me quiero ni imaginar como será la presa  :Embarrassment: )

Un saludo.

----------


## ben-amar

¡que pasada, menudo aliviadero! un video precioso.
Tiene que ser alucinante estar aho con toda esa agua bajando

----------


## perdiguera

Excelente vídeo Antonio, esas presas me gustaría tenerlas aquí.

----------


## juanlo

Da la impresión de que el aliviadero está a estrenar y que es el primer izado de compuertas.

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Excelente vídeo Antonio, esas presas me gustaría tenerlas aquí.


Hombre... por poder tenerlas las podemos tener, otra cosa es que diéramos utilidad algún día  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Tuercas

Laminar, lo que se dice laminar...  LAMINA  :EEK!:   Coincido con el plano del 0:20   :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: 

Saludos!!

Au Cacau! :Wink:

----------


## Salut

¿Aliviadero? Yo pensaba que era un jacuzzi  :Big Grin: 


PD: Yo también me quedo con el plano del minuto 0:20  :Embarrassment:

----------


## F. Lázaro

> ]Laminar, lo que se dice laminar...  LAMINA


Para chasco que no laminara con la que han montado, sería para correrlos a capones  :Embarrassment:  :Big Grin:  :Stick Out Tongue: 




> ¿Aliviadero? Yo pensaba que era un jacuzzi


Parece un tobogán de agua de un parque de atracciones  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## embalses al 100%

Madre mía, vaya pedazo de aliviadero  :EEK!:  :EEK!:  :EEK!: . No están colgaos ni na los rusos estos :Embarrassment:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: . ¿Os atreveríais a tiraros por ese tunel y por las cascadas con una colchoneta, una "rueda de tractor"(literalmente), o con algo parecido? ¡¡Yo no!! :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: 

Sería interesante encontrar los datos de la presa de la presa y la capacidad de ese aliviadero, porque debe ser bestial.

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Madre mía, vaya pedazo de aliviadero . No están colgaos ni na los rusos estos. ¿Os atreveríais a tiraros por ese tunel y por las cascadas con una colchoneta, una "rueda de tractor"(literalmente), o con algo parecido? ¡¡Yo no!!


Por qué no???? Si hace falta me tiro hasta con la tabla de la plancha haciendo surf  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## embalses al 100%

> Por qué no???? Si hace falta me tiro hasta con la tabla de la plancha haciendo surf


Jajajajaja, bueno, cuando ya se tiren algunos y vea que no pasa nada, ya iré yo si eso. :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## ben-amar

Mejor, yo me quedo abajo con la camara  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## embalses al 100%

> Mejor, yo me quedo abajo con la camara



Eso, eso, para tener "un recuerdo" de la visita. :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## Sibanco

Buen "descrubrimiento" Antonio. Para saber más, he indagado, en los propios vídeos que salen en el link que nos has aportado de You Tube, y aparecen estos:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jXTkpIuxF14&NR=1
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7muFC...eature=related

Que son dos tutoriales de lo que se le ha hecho a esta presa, ya existente.

Se trata de la presa Sayano-Shúshenskaya, una de las centrales hidroeléctricas más grandes del mundo, construida en loa años 70. Al parece, sufrió un accidente hace unos años, por lo que se replantearon la seguridad y construyeron este nuevo aliviadero. Como ya me he calentado yo la cabeza, os adjunto las coordenadas geográficas: 52° 49' 56"N, 91° 23' 5"E. Aparece el aliviadero en construcción.
Saludos.

P.D. Y ahora veo que en otro hilo, ya se habían solucionado todas las curiosidades sobre eal aliviadero, presa etc. 
http://foros.embalses.net/showthread.php?p=51110

----------

